# Replacing the rear brake pads and rotors in VW CC



## SyncMr (Feb 26, 2014)

I have to replace the rear brake pads and rotors in my 2009 VW CC. I initially thought of doing it myself by following online videos. I have previously changed the lights, spark plugs, air filters etc. But the rear brake job looks more complicated. Especially due to the electronic park brake assistant which requires VGA-Com to retract the piston back.

So I took my car to the VW dealer in Sunnyvale and they quoted me $450 - $500 for the job. The OEM parts cost $110 for the rotors and $70 for the brake pads. I then decided to browse for some local mechanics who would offer a better pricing.

I found  the following mechanics around my area.
1. *Streetwerke* - Did not respond to calls
2. *Autowerkstat* - As posted  by others, they do not respond to calls. 
3. *House Of Dubs* - No longer in service

Then I went to Firestone Autoworks in Sunnyvale and they quoted me $300 for the job. I gave the car to them after two hours of waiting, they said that they do not have the necessary tool to retract the piston back.  But they were ready to do it, if I provide the necessary tools.

1) Where can I find someone who is willing to lend the VAG-COM tool ? I found that the following vag-com locator link is broken
2) Is there any reliable VW mechanic in the South Bay area (San Jose, Sunnyvale, Mountain View, Palo Alto) who would get the job done for a reasonable price when compared to the VW dealers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SyncMr (Feb 26, 2014)

I found the following link to VAG-COM locator link. This forum is great. 

Can someone recommend a good VW mechanic in my area?

Moderators, please move this post to regional forum if this post does not belong here.


----------



## Meedz (Mar 24, 2015)

SyncMr said:


> I have to replace the rear brake pads and rotors in my 2009 VW CC. I initially thought of doing it myself by following online videos. I have previously changed the lights, spark plugs, air filters etc. But the rear brake job looks more complicated. Especially due to the electronic park brake assistant which requires VGA-Com to retract the piston back.
> 
> So I took my car to the VW dealer in Sunnyvale and they quoted me $450 - $500 for the job. The OEM parts cost $110 for the rotors and $70 for the brake pads. I then decided to browse for some local mechanics who would offer a better pricing.
> 
> ...




I just changed out my rotors and pads last week - didn't use the VAG. 

Simply take off the power harness going to the electronic brake module. Find yourself a 12V source (I had a spare battery from my Jetta), hook up some wires from both +/- leads and put them on the leads coming out of the electronic parking module. You will hear the gear inside retract allowing you to push the piston back in with a clamp. 

The rest of the brake job is as easy as any other brake job. When your finished, just plug the module back in and it will adjust itself. 


*also, when your connecting your 12v to the module, one combination of +/- lead will retract the gear, and if you flip the wires, it will reverse the gear.


----------



## motoracer47 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would say try that at your own risk. The motors are not designed for the kinda of amperage that a battery can put out. The other issue is that, if I understood Ross-Tech site properly, the reason to retract the rear pistons with a diagnostic tool is not so much for the motors in the caliper, but for the EPB control module. If it "looses track" of where the pistons are, it will never work properly again. Im not an expert on this, but I follow what Ross-Tech says. This is just my opinion, but I feel that owning a Vag-Com is a required item if owning a VW/Audi and doing your own work, but that's just me.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Applying 12V from a battery won't hurt the motor, that's what the Elec Parking Brake Module does. I would recommend a 20Amp fuse in the line to protect you from a accidental short from burning the wires to the battery. When everything is back together, the parking brake module will relearn the adjustment position : it stops the motor when the pad clamps the rotor, by monitoring the motor current. It is not rocket science.......

You can also do this by dismounting the parking brake motor from the caliper, and manuallu rotating the exposed shaft on the caliper to fully retract the piston.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Oooo man rear brake job is so EASY (front even easier). I would charge you $200 and would still feel like I am robbing you :laugh:

But seriously you should use VAGCOM. You are risking it doing it with the "battery" .


Good luck


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

SyncMr said:


> I have to replace the rear brake pads and rotors in my 2009 VW CC. I initially thought of doing it myself by following online videos. I have previously changed the lights, spark plugs, air filters etc. But the rear brake job looks more complicated. Especially due to the electronic park brake assistant which requires VGA-Com to retract the piston back.
> 
> So I took my car to the VW dealer in Sunnyvale and they quoted me $450 - $500 for the job. The OEM parts cost $110 for the rotors and $70 for the brake pads. I then decided to browse for some local mechanics who would offer a better pricing.
> 
> ...


Ya 450 is somewhat the norm for dealer brakes per axle. Have you tried 034 in Fremont? They have a solid service dept and would have the equipment needed to do the job.


----------



## Egged (May 2, 2006)

+1 for 034 Motorsports in Fremont, or try Autohaus in Campbell


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Egged said:


> +1 for 034 Motorsports in Fremont, or try Autohaus in Campbell


:thumbup::thumbup: for 034 motorsports in fremont. decent pricing and good work..


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

There's also James at Sprint Autoworks in Campbell. He's ridiculously busy but he does great work.

He did a bit of work on my old 12v 01 GTI and I had zero complaints.


----------



## Medrison (Jan 15, 2016)

I did it myself without a VAG-COM. It is so easy. Just remove the two screws holding the motor and pull it out. No need of battery or any electronics system. Use a hex tool to turn the screws in all the way. It will stop at the end. Just be sure you turn it the right direction. I was so sure of what I was doing that on the second wheal I managed to push the piston out. Well,is not the end of the world as I thought. I manually put it back, the only problem was to pull the rubber cover over and back in place and release the air out the system. 
So be sure you turn the screws the right direction, by holding your hand on the piston, and in case you notice is moving out, turn the screws the other way. Then you push it in as any other brake piston.
I am not a mechanic and when I have time I change brakes myself to save some.


----------

